# Home health agency vs. physician's office



## Josefina (Feb 22, 2008)

I would like to ask any of you who have had an experience coding for a home health agency and a physician's office, if the coding process is the same. I'm a CPC-A and there's a home health employer who would like to hire me but the only experience I've had is my coding experience in school which is basically for physician's office. I would greatly appreciate it if anybody can enlighten me regarding this matter.
Josefina


----------

